# 15 Jahre PCGH: Jubiläumsangebote von Caseking



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *15 Jahre PCGH: Jubiläumsangebote von Caseking*

					Caseking ist für viele PCGH-Leser eine feste Größe im Bereich der Hardwareversender. Daher haben wir zusammen mit Caseking einige Aktionen auf die Beine gestellt, die Sie nicht verpassen sollten.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *15 Jahre PCGH: Jubiläumsangebote von Caseking*


----------



## Rayken (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Jubiläumsangebote von Caseking*

Und wieso hat man den 6700k nicht höher übertaktet?


----------



## iGameKudan (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Jubiläumsangebote von Caseking*

Weil die Skylakes absolute OC-Krücken sind und schon für 4.5GHz extrem viel Spannung brauchen. Und schließlich garantiert dir Caseking ja diesen Takt - und im Falle eines Defekts wird auch getauscht.


----------

